
In video, Uber CEO speaks openly about impact of competitors on pricing - rogaha
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/28/in-video-uber-ceo-speaks-openly-about-impact-of-competitors-on-pricing/
======
rogaha
strict competition on price only benefits the end consumer, but not the
ecosystem! In the end it's just a matter of ethics & values which concerns our
society as a whole!

